
Desperate Bitcoin Investors Resorting to Hypnotherapy for Password Recovery - option_greek
http://fortune.com/2017/12/20/bitcoin-investors-hypnotherapy/
======
peg_leg
Well, at least that's one more problem I won't have.

------
ourmandave
Jeez, what's the password reminder hint? "What's your mother's maiden name in
a past life?"

Tangential... "Oh no! The hackers got my ancestry.com account!"

------
slazaro
Is there even any proof that hypnotherapy works for these kind of things?

~~~
Mindwipe
There's evidence of slightly enhanced recall, but slightly is definitely doing
the work and it's at the cost of a significant false memory risk. At least I
suppose that's easy to empirically remove in this case, as you can try a
password and find it's wrong...

But this seems more like hoping for CSI-like "enhance" recollection of
additional memory details out of nowhere. That's not very likely to happen.

